# ACCESS: Datensatz an ein Formular übergeben und dieses danach Filtern



## Patematthes (25. Juni 2007)

Hallo liebe Leute ich bin ein totaler Access Anfänger. Ich habe gerade ein Endlosformular erstellt und nun möchte ich einen Button erstellen, der ein neues Formular öffnet mit und den Datensatz bei dem dieser betätigt wurde dort zum ändern ausgegeben wird.

Kann mir vielleicht einer helfen?


Liebe Grüße und Danke im vorraus

Matthias


----------



## larryson (3. Juli 2007)

Hast Du in deinem Daten irgendeinen Primärschlüssel? Welche Access Version?
Ja, es kann Dir bestimmt jemand helfen!


----------

